# new 2007 CR1 SL for sale?



## bog trotter (Dec 27, 2004)

Hi,

I am looking for a new 2007 Scott CR1 SL size 61 cm. Do you know of any shops that still carry them?

Thanks


----------



## Walt The Flame (Nov 1, 2006)

*Try this link for Scott bikes*

http://bikesale.com/


----------



## bog trotter (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks, Walt, I've already tried that.


----------



## bari (Jan 31, 2007)

*Scott CR1 Equipe 58cm*

My 06 is for sale-58cm Campagnolo Chorus Group-Compact Campy crank-Fizik Arrione saddle-Dura Ace pedals-Polar computer-Less than 700 miles on bike Excellent condition. Contact me at [email protected] if interested located in USA. Pics.available.


----------

